#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  جشنواره دستگاه تعویض چیپ شرکت شهاب الکترونیک (تعمیر انواع بوردهای :تلویزیون،نوت بوک،تبلت،بوردهای صنعتی و ...

## جعفریان

به مناسبت سال حمايت از توليد ملي و حمايت از كالاي با كيفيت ايراني و همچنين حمايت از حقوق مشتري،
شركت شهاب الكترونيك با همكاري انجمن تعمیرکاران ایران براي رفاه حال صنف تعميركاران در نظر دارد تا محصول GA Machine

را با شرايط اقساط بدون بهره به فروش برساند. 
اطلاعات بیشتر در فایل ضمیمه موجود میباشد
دوستان هر گونه سوالی دارند میتوانند با شماره 09123447804 تماس بگیرند

----------

*1212ali*,*147369258*,*3320119*,*AAZ*,*abady*,*abdanan11*,*ag sangar*,*ahad.1*,*ahare*,*ali7047*,*alich317*,*Aligolk*,*amer007*,*amirale*,*amookhteh*,*arstan*,*Asghar6037*,*atropat72*,*azarbai*,*babak51*,*bageri*,*balot*,*danesharab*,*delta*,*dj_amir*,*eazy*,*electerical*,*farshadmm*,*farzad.*,*footty*,*ghasemdorosh*,*ghaznavi*,*ghmb*,*hajhassan*,*hamed k60*,*hamrahaval*,*hanahmmd*,*hassan6469*,*hossein5390*,*iran.repare*,*isp_tehran*,*jojo3318*,*jones*,*josef56*,*kamal h*,*KANKASH2*,*Karim_A*,*khebreh*,*khosravi985*,*latifk200*,*m190*,*m635*,*ma1369*,*maht*,*mani6*,*many20*,*mariz22*,*meahdi*,*mehdi44*,*mehdifull*,*mehdipanah*,*mehdi_mat*,*mehran76gh*,*mohamad.22*,*mohamadzz*,*mohammadmoradi*,*mohsen zmr*,*mostafa_sh*,*naser1111*,*NICHICON*,*Nik andish*,*nitron*,*omid2004*,*optical*,*Padashi*,*pahnab90*,*parshian34*,*parviz407*,*pasargad.sys*,*payam252525*,*PO.UA*,*qqtty*,*raha_hiaty*,*rahim_ehsan_997*,*reza azad*,*reza rumii*,*reza4222108*,*rondo*,*ropshop*,*s-f-s*,*sadeg-f*,*sadsaber*,*saeed sky*,*sahamipoor*,*sam_electronic*,*shabahang_drs*,*shahabtam*,*shermanpop*,*shetaabco*,*siavash.pp*,*soraty*,*sovietiran*,*StudioBahram*,*swara*,*tahaali9095*,*TAMIN*,*techno day*,*TECNIC 63*,*tohid12*,*ttrp8*,*V.GHAEDY*,*yerkoki*,*yousef12*,*yx700*,*zaniar*,*خدمات سونی*,*خوشبخت*,*ساخر*,*سبزواری*,*سفیر امید*,*شعبانيان*,*شهاب شعیبی*,*عطاالله*,*علی پاشایی*,*علی-ف*,*چگيني*,*کهندانی*,*کورش 5*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Mahmoodi

سلام
دوستان سوالی داشتند در همین تاپیک و یا از طریق واتس آپ و یا تلگرام به من پیام دهند 
شماره واتس اپ و تلگرام 09179941634

----------

*1212ali*,*ali7047*,*amer007*,*amookhteh*,*Asghar6037*,*atorpat*,*atropat72*,*bageri*,*farshadmm*,*farzad-65*,*farzad.*,*ghaznavi*,*ghmb*,*hassan6469*,*jojo3318*,*josef56*,*ma1369*,*majidhossein*,*mariz22*,*mehdifull*,*mehran76gh*,*mohamadzz*,*mohsen zmr*,*mostafa_sh*,*nekooee*,*Nik andish*,*nsahzabi*,*Padashi*,*pars598*,*parshian34*,*payam252525*,*payam_mojtab*,*rmha465*,*rondo*,*saeed sky*,*sam_electronic*,*soraty*,*sovietiran*,*StudioBahram*,*swara*,*TAMIN*,*ttrp8*,*V.GHAEDY*,*yousef12*,*جواد حمیدی*,*خدمات سونی*,*خلقتی*,*سبزواری*,*سفیر امید*,*عطاالله*,*علی پاشایی*,*محمدی فرد*,*چگيني*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## xl150

سلام مهندس جان ممنون از این اطلاع رسانی

----------

*abady*,*abdanan11*,*amookhteh*,*bageri*,*ghaznavi*,*ghmb*,*hassan6469*,*jojo3318*,*josef56*,*ma1369*,*mehdifull*,*parshian34*,*payam252525*,*rmha465*,*saeed sky*,*جواد حمیدی*,*خلقتی*,*محمود اصفهان*,*چگيني*

----------


## rezanurse826

فدایی داری رئیس .

----------

*abady*,*abdanan11*,*amookhteh*,*ghaznavi*,*ghmb*,*hassan6469*,*hpshahab*,*ma1369*,*خلقتی*,*چگيني*

----------


## سفیر امید

با سلام ممکنه در مورد کارائی و امکانات(مزایا و معایب) دستگاهها و مدلهای ذکر شده یه توضیحی بفرمائید ممنون

----------

*bageri*,*ghmb*,*jojo3318*,*ma1369*,*mariz22*,*mosa zare*,*StudioBahram*,*yerkoki*,*خلقتی*

----------


## جعفریان

با سلام 
تمامی محصولات با تکنولوژی تابشی تیره کار میکنند و تفاوت آنها در ابعاد بورد الکترونیکی و توان آنها میباشد
برای تعمیرات فقط موبایل دستگاه BR100 مناسب است
برای تعمیرات  انواع بوردهای تلویزیون،نوت بوک،تبلت، بوردهای صنعتی و تولید ،دستگاه BR240 ,BR260 مناسب است
و دستگاه BR300 بوردهایی در ابعاد ۵۵*۶۵ سانتیمتر را ساپورت میکند
دستگاه ها از طریق پورت USB به کامپیوتر متصل میشوند و از طریق  نرم افزار کنترل و مانیتور میشوند
برای اطلاعات کاملتر به سایت  www.shahabelectronic.com  مراجعه کنین و یا از طریق شماره ۰۹۱۲۳۴۴۷۸۰۴ تماس بگیرین 
متشکرم

----------

*3320119*,*kababi1357*,*ma1369*,*Padashi*,*parviz407*,*خلقتی*,*سفیر امید*

----------


## habbib

ضمن تشکر بابت اطلاع رسانی 
آیا دستگاه فوق بابت تعمیرات ECUخودرو هم توانایی دارد؟
کدوم آپشن رو معرفی میکنید؟

----------


## keyhanava

> به مناسبت سال حمايت از توليد ملي و حمايت از كالاي با كيفيت ايراني و همچنين حمايت از حقوق مشتري،
> شركت شهاب الكترونيك با همكاري انجمن تعمیرکاران ایران براي رفاه حال صنف تعميركاران در نظر دارد تا محصول GA Machine
> 
> را با شرايط اقساط بدون بهره به فروش برساند. 
> اطلاعات بیشتر در فایل ضمیمه موجود میباشد
> دوستان هر گونه سوالی دارند میتوانند با شماره 09123447804 تماس بگیرند


حتی اگر بخوام با هزینه 50 هزارتومن بابت هر10مورد درماه  پیش میاد میشه سالی 6 میلیون تا 8 سال دیگه نیازی به این دستگاه ندارم ریسک خراب شدن برد و چیپ هم گردنم نیست
حتی هستن کسانی که با قیمت های خیلی خیلی کمتری کارشون فقط ماشین bga هست تا یه مدت دیگه شاید بابت هر چیپ به 10هزارتومن هم برسه 
الان یه دلیل بیارین که تعمیرکار 50 میلیون بابت یه دستگاه باید بده اونم واسه دستگاهی که همیشه لازمش نیست
ضمنا نمونه های تایوانی و کره ای این دستگاه خیلی ارزونتره 
شما واقعا چیز خاصی در این کشور ارائه نکردین قیمت های شما بجای اینکه با خارجی ها رقابتی باشه برای ایرانی ها زورکیه
اگر واقعا حرفی واسه گفتن دارید یه دستگاه کاملا اتوماتیک بسازید که مقرون به صرفه باشه که حتی یه تعمیرکار پاره وقت هم بتونه بخره دستگاه 50 میلیونی که ارزشی برای خرید نداره
امیدوارم همیشه موفق و پیروز باشید و دستگاهتون با یه قیمت رقابتی در بازار امریکا به فروش برسه

----------

*3320119*,*mehrdad540*,*parviz407*,*reza.93*,*vahid.azmi*

----------


## mehrxad

سلام
میخواستم بدونم دستگاهای شهاب الکترونیک لوپ ایکس ری برای تنظیم دقیق چیپ هم دارن
و اینکه هنوزم قسطی میشه خرید کرد

----------

